# cyp parvi var pubescens + others from labrador hollow



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2008)

some more ladyslippers plus a few other non-slipper native orchids from 
labrador hollow state unique area, ny state central ny. I had found only one 
clump with maybe a dozen plants in the area near the heartleaf twayblades
and early coralroots, but met up with orchid club member karl frost who 
lives around the corner; he said there were 'more' further out from the first 
spot, so had to investigate. turns out there were nearly a thousand flowers 
all told spread out and in large clumps in that general area maybe within a 
100 plus yard radius. my nose was too stuffed to tell what the fragrance 
may have been






these two clumps were the furthest out; front group had 35 open flowers and the back one had 30. flowers were just packed together!





I think the plant over the top is sheep or bog laurel or something like that





a few of the clusters had old seed pods still showing on the ends of old stems










a typical view showing layers of flowers visible through the brush





one of the lightest clumps of flowers, had barely a little red pigment on the ends of some of the sepals





just six feet away from one of the clumps with the lightest flowers was this flower with the darkest pigment and the twistiest sepals

----------------------------------------------------------------------------

also some heartleaf twayblade from labrador hollow. they aren't as large here as I've seen up at ferd's bog inlet ny but they are very numerous and both red and green 'forms'. these will start popping out beginning of may no matter how cold it is, unless obviously it is below freezing and there is still snow there. but if no snow then they seem oblivious to the temperature















one was growing right up against a paperbark birch
















------------------------------------------------------------------------------
and finally some early coral root at labrador hollow. the numbers of these go up and down dramatically depending on the water table


----------



## Heather (Jun 2, 2008)

What sort of camera are you using? 

The Kalmia (laurel) is lovely too! Yes, I'm still working on my Latin.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2008)

the bogs and fens in central ny have some very interesting plants. I can't keep track of them all very well, I used to cross my eyes when others would use latin names to talk about the plants, but with time it gets sort of easier...
I have a canon 30d; the exposure meter is messed up so that it over-exposes just about everything about two stops. It may actually help my photography as I often have to set everything to manual and find which exposure and aperture is the best for the picture; it doesn't 'allow' too much just letting the camera figure it out and just snap away... It is nice to have the digital when it comes to just putting an image on my computer, but it has it's own problems in comparison to using film

I tell people who look at my pictures that it is much easier to make images of something that looks really nice to start with (smile)


----------



## NYEric (Jun 2, 2008)

Great photos, thanx for sharing. I really miss our country place, even if the only native orchids were ones I planted.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 2, 2008)

thanks, and you're welcome! I like being able to make available pictures of plants that most people would never get to see. 
I think the orchids I like the most are the ones I can leave out in the woods and never have to water or spray for mealybugs


----------



## swamprad (Jun 2, 2008)

Fantastic! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 3, 2008)

cnycharles said:


> thanks, and you're welcome! I like being able to make available pictures of plants that most people would never get to see.
> I think the orchids I like the most are the ones I can leave out in the woods and never have to water or spray for mealybugs


 
Boy! You got that right Charles. Leave them be.

Rick H


----------



## cdub (Jun 3, 2008)

Heather said:


> What sort of camera are you using?
> 
> The Kalmia (laurel) is lovely too! Yes, I'm still working on my Latin.



While common names like "laurel" do often correspond with the genus _Kalmia_, it is not the case with this plant. This is more likely Labrador Tea (_Ledum groenlandicum_) as in Labrador Hollow (actually Labrador, Canada). Good work though, Heather! Keep it up. Is the _Kalmia _blooming at GITW?

Thanks for the photos, Charles. Looks like it's time to hit my favorite orchid haunts here in central VT.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2008)

A lot of people don't realize the NY state has a huge undeveloped area in the middle of the state.


----------



## Heather (Jun 3, 2008)

(argh!) Yes, the Kalmia is beginning to bloom. Thanks for the info!


----------



## Corbin (Jun 3, 2008)

Nice pics and thinks for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2008)

Excellent photos -- what a wonderful place!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 3, 2008)

Awesome shots, thank you! You can really see the variation within the flowers.


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 4, 2008)

yes, very nice pict., esp close-ups!! Jean


----------



## John M (Jun 5, 2008)

Beautiful shots of incredible plants! I like the very dark one and the very light Cyps the best.


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jun 5, 2008)

Wow, you really hit the jackpot!

Thanks

Ron


----------

